# Gesäßcreme für Frauen



## PatD (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

bin für unsere Bike-Gruppe einige Bestellungen am machen. Da auch ein Mädel mit von der Partie ist hätte ich mal eine Frage an die Ladys hier.

Benutzt ihr auf längeren Mehrtages-Touren eine Creme für den Po?
Wenn ja, welche? Scheint ja nicht alles für die Damenwelt geeignet zu sein.

Ach ja, und schmiert ihr damit auch das gesamte Polster ein oder nur den Po oder nur Teilbereiche wie z.B. die Nähte?


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2011)

Melkfett Ringelblume von Balea und zwar direkt aufs Sitzpolster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (12. Juli 2011)

ich habe erst am letzten / Vorletzten Tag des Alpen X etwas Panthenolcreme auf die beanspruchte Haut gegeben - das hat gereicht.

Aber es gibt auch empfindlichere Haut...die Creme von Assos soll sehr gut sein, oder von Sixtus - die aber wohl geruchsmäßig gewöhnungsbedürftig sein soll.


----------



## mtbbee (12. Juli 2011)

Benutze bei jeder längeren Tour Sitzcreme, alleine schon wegen der antibakteriellen Wirkung. Bin gut damit gefahren .... Assos ist mein Favorit!
Eule ok, Sixtus ebenfalls, Gonso naja ...
Sitzcreme kommt bei mir auf die Haut (Ausnahme bei meinen alten geliebten Pearl Izumi mit Lederpolster zusätzlich noch aufs Leder). Bei den neuen Hosen nur noch Popo bzw. Sitzhöcker.


----------



## Veloce (13. Juli 2011)

Gelegentlich  für längere Strecken nehme ich  Mineralölfreies Melkfett vom Bioladen .


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juli 2011)

assos creme - aber kack teuer das zeug ...


----------



## BikeZebra (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nehm mitunter die hier:

http://www.kaufmanns-creme.de/default.htm

Das ist natürlich nicht so eine dick-weiße Creme wie man jetzt vermuten könnte.
Das heißt, sie ist zwar "dick-fett-schmierig", aber nicht austrocknend weiß 

Ich find sie gut und günstig.


----------



## Pebbi (13. Juli 2011)

Hola, 
ich fahre ganz gut mit der hier: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002ONP61Y/ref=oss_product"]Xenofit Hirschtalg-Sportcreme second skin, 125ml Tube: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke[/ame]

Gehöre leider zu den Empfindlichen und kann damit ganz gut Scheuerstellen und Beulchen reduzieren. 
Ich schmiere die Creme nur auf die Haut, nicht auf die Polster.


----------



## LaCarolina (13. Juli 2011)

Die Xenofit hatte ich auch mal, ist ok, nur der Geruch ist ätzend.
Hab zur Zeit die von Decathlon, tut ihren Dienst ganz gut, die nächste wird die Assos sein.


----------



## swe68 (13. Juli 2011)

Assos ist fein, aber teuer. Ich nutze sie für jede längere Tour. 
Nicht direkt aufs Sitzpolster, nur auf die bei mir kritischen Stellen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Juli 2011)

Ääähm...fahrt ihr alle mit sitzcreme 
Hab bisher noch keine probiert aber brauch man sowas  Dachte immer dass Schmerzen an falschen Sätteln/sitzpolster liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nicht. War bislang noch nie notwendig.


----------



## Trim07 (13. Juli 2011)

Bin auch grad etwas schockiert. Meinem Popo geht es auch ohne gut   und dabei fahr ich nicht mal unbedingt mit gepolsterten Radhosen.


----------



## S.D. (13. Juli 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ääähm...fahrt ihr alle mit sitzcreme
> Hab bisher noch keine probiert aber brauch man sowas  Dachte immer dass Schmerzen an falschen Sätteln/sitzpolster liegen



Die Creme soll auch keinen Druckstellen vorbeugen sondern Scheuern verhindern und bei längeren Touren die Haut schonen.
Ich nutze die Assos schon seit einigen Jahren. Die Dose kostet zwar knapp 10 Euro, hält aber relativ lang.

Gruß


----------



## eve77 (13. Juli 2011)

...spezielle "Gesäßcreme" hab ich noch nicht getestet, nur Melkfett (mit Erdöl  stink ) und Penaten (schmierig und geht schlecht von Händen und Hose ab)

Hab nun für längere Touren die Hirschtalg Fußcreme von dm für 2 Euro. Riechen tut sie übrigens gut 

Denke, die Vertreiber der Gesäßcremes wissen schon, dass Radler auch mal ein bissl mehr zahlen für ihr Hobby. Deren Preise find ich jedenfalls z. T. sehr utopisch...


----------



## PatD (13. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> assos creme - aber kack teuer das zeug ...


 
Bin mir nur unsicher geworden als ich zufällig auf diesen Testbericht von "Mountainbike" gefallen bin http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_assos_chamois_creme_p42357.html


----------



## Veloce (14. Juli 2011)

eve77 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Denke, die Vertreiber der Gesäßcremes wissen schon, dass Radler auch mal ein bissl mehr zahlen für ihr Hobby. Deren Preise find ich jedenfalls z. T. sehr utopisch...



Ich wär auch nicht bereit für Erdölpflegeprodukte so viel zu bezahlen wenn
es ne verträglichere Alternative gibt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juli 2011)

http://www.aktiv3.de/content.php?se...0e&seite=shop/produkte.php&details=16&rubrik=


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Juli 2011)

ich fahr auch ohne


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme auch das Assos Zeug

Was ich aber jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum soll es einen Unterschied machen ob Männlein oder Weiblein? Ist doch eher individuell und geschlechtsunabhängig, oder?


----------



## Jule (14. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Was ich aber jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden habe: Warum soll es einen Unterschied machen ob Männlein oder Weiblein? Ist doch eher individuell und geschlechtsunabhängig, oder?


Ich glaub, der Unterschied liegt darin, daß bei Frauen der Intimbereich auch flott mal 'ne Runde Creme abbekommt (vor allem wenn man's ins Polster schmiert), und da nicht immer erfreut drauf reagiert. 



PatD schrieb:


> Bin mir nur unsicher geworden als ich zufällig auf diesen Testbericht von "Mountainbike" gefallen bin http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_assos_chamois_creme_p42357.html


Hab' auch 'n paar Mal Assos Creme benutzt, und dieses "angenehm frische, kühlende Gefühl" hab' ich eher als unangenehm empfunden, fast schon wie ein leichtes "brennen". 
Selbst wenn man sich nur die Sitzhöcker einschmiert, kann man's ja als Frau kaum verhindern, daß die Creme sich auch sonst wo breit macht. 

Mittlerweile fahre ich immer ohne Creme, auch bei längeren Touren.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der Unterschied liegt darin, daß bei Frauen der Intimbereich auch flott mal 'ne Runde Creme abbekommt (vor allem wenn man's ins Polster schmiert), und da nicht immer erfreut drauf reagiert.



ja, das lässt sich wohl nicht verhindern, da hast du recht!
hatte aber noch nie probleme damit.

gut "kühlen" tut die Assos Sitzcreme schon , nur dass ich es nicht als unangenehm empfinde.


----------



## missmarple (16. Juli 2011)

Mit der Assos-Creme hab ich auch angefangen, danach die von Sixtus benutzt. Jetzt bin ich seit einiger Zeit bei der "Hirschtalg-Creme" von Scholl hängengeblieben.  
Gibt's zum 'nem annehmbaren Preis, u.a. bei dm...


----------



## karmakiller (16. Juli 2011)

was heißt denn längere Touren / Strecken -
ab wie viel Stunden benutzt ihr die denn ? 
Ich stell mir das eher unangenehm vor - aber für Mehrtagestouren vielleicht sinnvoll ?


----------



## LaCarolina (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich merks schon, wenn ich die Creme vergassen hab. Mit der Creme läufts halt wie geschmiert


----------



## Warnschild (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin lange ohne gefahren, aber beim (RR-)Trainingslager bzw. an sehr heißen Tagen oder wenn man nass wird, ist das Scheuern doch sehr stark und eine Crème entsprechend hilfreich.

Probleme mit "kühlenden" Crèmes habe ich nicht, derzeit habe ich testweise die "Ilon-Protect"-Salbe aus der Apotheke. Sie ist aber nicht günstig und ich kann kaum Unterschiede zu einfacher Vaseline feststellen. 

Wichtig ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch das "Nachcrèmen" nach der Ausfahrt, hierfür hat sich Bebanthen/Panthenol bewährt bzw. sehr gute Abheilung in kürzester Frist hat auch eine in der Not aufgetragene leicht Cortison-haltige Salbe gebracht, die eigentlich für eine Ohrenentzündung gedacht war. Da sie einmalig zur Anwendung kam, hatte ich diesbezüglich keine Bedenken, war aber wirklich hilfreich ;-)


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Man möge mir bitte verzeihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2011)

das war doch aber von nem Sturz oder 
sonst wärs ne komische Sitzposition oder ist sie zu lange Liegerad gefahren


----------



## fissenid (23. September 2011)

hallo!

also wir (meine freundin und ich) nutzen beide das selbe....

assos mochte sie auch nicht!!

sixtus oder ilon

wobei ich die sixtus besser finde (nicht so fettig) aber der geruch ist eben nicht jedermanns sache (latschenkiefer)......

zu dem foto.... wer trägt denn unterwäsche unter der radhose????


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

brennt das latschnkiefer zeug deiner frau nicht an der empfindlichen stelle ?????


----------

